# Air ride and great plates



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

I bet you came in here to say that it couldn't be done


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it physically can be done. But it SHOULDN'T be done. I would recommend against it unless you move the upper nipple backwards or make an adjustable bracket for the top. The way that it is set up the bag is like such 

.............|........| 
............/......../ 
........../......../ 
......../......../ 
.......|........| 


When it airs out the top and bottom cups wont match up and will end up tugging on the rubber and stretching it. 

..........|.........| 
......./........./ 
...|.........| 


It will get pinched along the flat sections in between the cups unless you make it so that the frame/beam is the lower limit of the travel instead of the upper cup on lower cup as the upper limit. 

But good luck with that if you think it is a good idea


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

its been 3 or 4 years now. absolutely no modifications. lol.


----------



## skateaholic247 (Jun 7, 2009)

....................... 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I will admit that the car pictured is mine. If it was up to me I would have removed the great plates by now but the heads started stripping as soon as i tried to remove the hardware so they are stuck in there. Like Alan said the car has been like that for years now and I havent had a single problem so they are going to stay like that until I do (I keep extra firestone bags in the car b/c you can never be too safe and they are pretty cheap).


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> its been 3 or 4 years now. absolutely no modifications. lol.


 I'm astounded. Perhaps it is the type of bag you are using. Does the top cup not fit into the bottom cup? Does the beam bottom out before the bag bottoms out?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Aac firestone kit is the shiz, I have the same set up :thumbup:


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> I'm astounded. Perhaps it is the type of bag you are using. Does the top cup not fit into the bottom cup? Does the beam bottom out before the bag bottoms out?


 My fenders sit on the tires, so neither I guess. 18x10 w/ 225/40


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

firestone bags do tend to take a lot of abuse... so im not surprised by this


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

Do any of you guys have problems with the top mount making ''clunk'' noises over small bumps. I do...


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

That noise makes me want to punch babies! I really have to secure the tops to the car.


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

LOL! I figured it was normal, i'm really looking for an easy, lazyman fix :laugh: I saw a post from wayyyback by rat4life and he drilled a hole and tapped the ''nipple'' for a bolt to hold it. Because I really don't see that set screw doing any thing...


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Newer AAC kit comes with a set screw built in. Mine are so old that I had to add my own. It clunks a bit at times but not too bad


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

mine clunks like ****ing crazy and its way annoying but I always just htought it was a strut mount going out. I bought a new one and am going to replace it soon but apparently that's not the problem


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

alankitzmiller said:


> mine clunks like ****ing crazy and its way annoying but I always just htought it was a strut mount going out. I bought a new one and am going to replace it soon but apparently that's not the problem


I thought the same, replaced them last weekend (1 week after bag install) and it's still clunks. But seeing as how the beam bottoms out before the bags do, i've been thinking of some how making, or modifying the stock spring isolator to silance the clunks.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

ib4tbh


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Bnana said:


> ib4tbh


huh?

edit: lol, just found on the googlemachine what that means... awesome.


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

Bnana said:


> ib4tbh


ib4mdiym


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

alankitzmiller said:


> ib4mdiym


pics of gtfo


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

So instead of starting another thread I will ask on here:

Since the original post anyone has had issues??

I bought a car with great plates already installed. I could remove them and get some of those rear hub relocation plates from Innovative Design. 

What is the best option?

Thanks in advance (looking to get air in the next 3 months and I want to have any fixes done before i hop into the installation).

:beer::beer:


----------



## alankitzmiller (Apr 14, 2009)

based on research, great plates will blow bags (or not?) and idf drop plates will break off..


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

alankitzmiller said:


> based on research, great plates will blow bags (or not?) and idf drop plates will break off..


Is that a "yes you have had issues" or "no you have not had issues" ?

Thanks,


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

eurolicious said:


> Is that a "yes you have had issues" or "no you have not had issues" ?
> 
> Thanks,


Alan doesnt run the great plates - I do.

No I have not had a single problem with them, but many others do. Would I run them again - hard to say, I do notice I have to run run higher PSI in the rear do to the angle than all my friends. That being said I did try to take them out and the bolts started to strip so in they remained.


----------



## 01Jetta20VT (Jul 4, 2007)

The plates dont "break off"... The hardware comes loose. The reason for that is not torquing the bolts properly during install. :beer:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Thanks I think I'm just going to get rid of them all together. I do not want any issues as this is/will be my daily driver.


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

I've had 2 sets of the AAC Firestone bags rip on me a week apart while I was running the great plates. I've switched to idf drop plates and all is good now. Great plates worked great for me while I was on coils for sure!


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

VEE W said:


> I've had 2 sets of the AAC Firestone bags rip on me a week apart while I was running the great plates. I've switched to idf drop plates and all is good now. Great plates worked great for me while I was on coils for sure!


Thanks I will pull them out :beer::beer:


----------

